# دروس في الأوتوكاد



## أبو مخلص (31 مايو 2008)

أقدم إليكم هذه الدروس لبرنامج الأوتوكاد من إعداداي تحتوي على شروحات تفصيلية مع رسومات توضيحية ,أرجو أن تحقق الفائدة المرجوة وسوف أقوم برفعها تباعاً.
وإليكم في الملفات المرفقة الدرس الأول .

ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء .

أخوكم أبو مخلص .....


----------



## م/يوسف (1 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااا على الافاده


----------



## أبو مخلص (1 يونيو 2008)

على الرحب والسعة أخ م/يوسف....


----------



## الجاكوار (3 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك العافيه عزيزي على المجهود الجميل


----------



## عماد الدين73 (5 يونيو 2008)

thanx alot our friend


----------



## أبو مخلص (11 يونيو 2008)

*متابعة دروس ي الأوتوكاد*

الأخوة الأكارم..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
آسف لتأخري وإنما كان ذلك لانشغالي ببعض الأعمال 
أقدم إليكم في المرفقات الدرس الثاني
ومرة أخرى أكرر اعتذاري....


----------



## mori22 (11 يونيو 2008)

thank you for all


----------



## zahram1y (11 يونيو 2008)

خلصت الدروس والا باقي فيه

اذا فيه ياريت تعجل بها علي
ولك وافر احترامي


----------



## أبو مخلص (11 يونيو 2008)

شكراً لاهتمامك أخ zahram1y وأقدم إليكم الدرس الثالث .
إذا كان هناك أي ملاحظات حول الدروس أو أي شيء غير واضح أرجو منكم ذكرها
وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## ali fokaha (12 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع تقبل مروري


----------



## zahram1y (14 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا اخوي ابو مخلص*

انا متابع دروسك اخوي ابو مخلص وبانتظار جديدك

ياريت ماتبخل علينا بها

تقبل وافر احترامي


----------



## أبو مخلص (15 يونيو 2008)

أقدم إليكم الدرس الرابع


----------



## أنشائي (15 يونيو 2008)

الأخ أبو مخلص 
جزاك الله خيراً 
الحقيقة فيه جهد مبذول طيب ومتعوب عليه . وشكراً لك :56:


----------



## تامرالفهد (15 يونيو 2008)

بدي برنامج اوتكاد الاصلي ....مش الدروس لو سمحت ....ظروري جدا جدا جدا ......ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو مخلص (15 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
الأخ ماهرالفهد يمكنك الذهاب إلى الرابط التالي :
http://www.syria-soft.net/vb/t1934.html

أقدم إليكم الدرس الخامس والدرس السادس


----------



## أبو مخلص (16 يونيو 2008)

أقدم إليكم الدرس السابع


----------



## mnci (16 يونيو 2008)

اشكر ابو مخلص الراجل المجد المخلص واقدم انا ايضا اسهام بموع وجدته يشرح اتوكاد 2009
autocad 2009 tutorials
http://autocady.blogspot.com


----------



## أبو مخلص (17 يونيو 2008)

أقدم إليكم الدرسين الثامن والتاسع


----------



## zahram1y (17 يونيو 2008)

متابع الدروس من اول درس الى التاسع

لك وافر احترامي ابو مخلص


----------



## أبو مخلص (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم..
إنه لشرف كبير لي أن تكون من المتابعين لدروسي أخ zahram1y ....
إذا كان هناك أي ملاحظات حول الدروس أرجو منك ذكرها ولك وافر احترامي ....

أقدم إليكم الدرس 10


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا الاخ الكريم ولك مني الشكر الجزيل,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## أبو مخلص (19 يونيو 2008)

أقدم إليكم الدرسين 11 و 12


----------



## المهندس امجد (19 يونيو 2008)

انا متابع دروسك اخوي ابو مخلص وبانتظار جديدك

ياريت ماتبخل علينا بها

تقبل وافر احترامي


----------



## أبو مخلص (19 يونيو 2008)

على الرحب والسعة أخ المهندس أمجد
أقدم إليكم الرسين 13 و14


----------



## zahram1y (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يسلمك اخوي ابو مخلص كل شيء واضح 

وسهل الشرح

لك وافر احترامي


----------



## zwb (20 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفى جهدك المبدول


----------



## benadem (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخي


----------



## م/ أماني (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م زياد حسن (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور الاخ ابو مخلص على هذه الدروس و ننتظر منك المزيد وشكرا


----------



## أنشائي (21 يونيو 2008)

الأخ ابو مخلص حفظك الله 
ما أقول ألا ( اليد العليا خيرمن اليد السفلى ) 
وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## كروسبى (21 يونيو 2008)

ممكن حد يجاوبنى اهم البرامج لقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وشكرا على الجهد الوافر لهذا المنتدى


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم
ولا تحرمنا من جديدك
:12::12::12:​


----------



## أبو مخلص (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ....
بداية وقبل كل شيء شكراً على الردود الجميلة والمشجعة ...

وبالنسبة لسؤال الأخ كروسبى يمكنك الذهاب إلى الرابط التالي وستجد فيه الجواب الشافي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90902.html

أما بالنسبة للدروس فأرجو منكم أن تمهلوني القليل من الوقت لأنني سوف أبدأ معكم بإذن الله بشرح لأوامر أوتوكاد الثلاثية الأبعاد وأحتاج القليل من الوقت لترتيب هذه الدروس ( يومان أو ثلاثة أيام ) فأرجو المعذرة منكم ...

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق .....


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (22 يونيو 2008)

يا أخى جزاك الله خيرا
والله يكون فى عونك
ولو ممكن كتاب شرح برنامج Proteus 7.2
لعمل الدوائر الإلكترونية​


----------



## صهصخعنضنض (22 يونيو 2008)

chokran abou mokhles 3alé al majhood nantadhirou al mezid minnik ya m3allem


----------



## مراوي عمر (24 يونيو 2008)

الأخ أبو مخلص الأخ أبو مخلص 
جزاك الله خيراً 
الحقيقة فيه جهد مبذول طيب ومتعوب عليه . وشكراً لك :56:

جزاك الله خيراً 
الحقيقة فيه جهد مبذول طيب ومتعوب عليه . وشكراً لك :56:


----------



## zwb (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الدين يسهرون من الرفع من مستوى هدا الموقع


----------



## أبو مخلص (25 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
آسف لتأخري وإنما كان ذلك كما ذكرت لكم من اجل ترتيب الدروس 
قبل أن ابدأ معكم بدروس الأوتوكاد الثلاثي الأبعاد وجدت أن هناك بعض الأمور الهامة التي لابد من شرحها.
اقدم إليكم في المرفقات الدرس 16

ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (26 يونيو 2008)

:12:جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لخير ما يحب:12:
​


----------



## خ العريبي (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم,,,,,
لقد التحقت حديثا بالملتقي أخي الكريم.
و لم أحصل الا علي الدرس الاول و السابع من دروس autocad و ارغب في الحصول عاي الدروس الناقصة ولكم جزيل الشكر...:19:


----------



## أنشائي (28 يونيو 2008)

الأخ أبو مخلص / 
ترى فوت درس 15 لاتنسى جزاك الله خيراً وزوجك الله بكراً . :75:


----------



## أبو مخلص (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته...
آسف لنسيان الدرس 15 وأقدم إليكم في المرفقات الدرس 15 بالإضافة إلى الدرس 17 وبعدها سوف أبدأ معكم بإذن الله تعالى بدروس الأوتوكاد الثلاثي الأبعاد ....

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ...


----------



## سليمان الجندي (30 يونيو 2008)

_الأخ مخلص _
_الدروس 1.2.4.7.9.13 لم تفتح أرجو إعادة تحميها _
_و شكرا _
_:80:_


----------



## alnimat (1 يوليو 2008)

الأخ مخلص السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته..
و جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم و جعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك 

و نرجو الله أن يعينك على تقديم المزيد


----------



## hello77 (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (1 يوليو 2008)

جزاك االه خيرا وكان الله فى العون
 ولو ممكن كتاب شرح برنامج Proteus 7.2
لعمل الدوائر الإلكترونية
:15::15::15:
​


----------



## أبو مخلص (1 يوليو 2008)

السلا عليكم....
للاسف اخ م عبد الرحمن عطية انا لاأملك هذا الكتاب


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (2 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا اخي الكريم وفقك الله شيء جيد


----------



## seif (2 يوليو 2008)

سلامات يا ابو مخلص
حقيقة شغل جميل ومقدر يوحي بأن هنالك جهد مبذول
ربنا يوفقك وشكرا لك ......


----------



## خ العريبي (2 يوليو 2008)

الســــــــــــــــــلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
اخي العزيز لك مني جزيل الشكر و مزيد من البذل و العطاء.جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## أبو مخلص (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته...
شكراً على الردود الجميلة ..
سوف أبدأ معكم بإذن الله تعالى بدروس الأوتوكاد الثلاثي الأبعاد ولكن أرجو منكم أن تمهلوني القليل من الوقت من أجل تحضير الدروس فهناك بعض الأعمال التي تشغلني ...ز

لا تنسونا من الدعاء وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## mbaumi (2 يوليو 2008)

الاخ العزيز ابو مخلص 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس المفيدة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله لك فى وقتك حتى تفيد اخوانك 
وشكرا جزيلاً لك والسلام عليكم


----------



## صيادالكاد (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى كل الاخوان والاخوات الاعزاء وكل من يود المساعدة 
انا مهندس تصاميم وعملي تصاميم هندسية على برنامج inventor 2008 وقد درست هدا البرنامج في احدى الجامعات في السويد وعندي فيه من هده الجامعة اعلى الشهادات والحمد لله ولكني في حياتي كلها لم ادرس الاوتوكاد مع العلم انهم هنا في السويد اعطوني شهادة اني دارس ومكمل دراسة الاوتوكاد . باعتبار انني دارس الانفينتور وهو اكثر تصورا في التصاميم الهندسية والميكانيكة. ولكن في الحقيقة فاني لااقدر ان اصمم ابسط التصاميم على الاوتوكادز لدلك فان الدي اريده هو تصماميم ثلاثية الابعاد مع خطوات التصميم وهدا هو المهم حتى يمكنني ان اطبقها ولايهمني ان كانت في اللغة العربية او الانكليزية او السويدية .
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## صيادالكاد (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى كل الاخوان والاخوات الاعزاء وكل من يود المساعدة 
انا مهندس تصاميم وعملي تصاميم هندسية على برنامج inventor 2008 وقد درست هدا البرنامج في احدى الجامعات في السويد وعندي فيه من هده الجامعة اعلى الشهادات والحمد لله ولكني في حياتي كلها لم ادرس الاوتوكاد مع العلم انهم هنا في السويد اعطوني شهادة اني دارس ومكمل دراسة الاوتوكاد . باعتبار انني دارس الانفينتور وهو اكثر تصورا في التصاميم الهندسية والميكانيكة. ولكن في الحقيقة فاني لااقدر ان اصمم ابسط التصاميم على الاوتوكادز لدلك فان الدي اريده هو تصماميم ثلاثية الابعاد مع خطوات التصميم وهدا هو المهم حتى يمكنني ان اطبقها ولايهمني ان كانت في اللغة العربية او الانكليزية او السويدية .
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
m_a_iraq*************​


----------



## صيادالكاد (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى كل الاخوان والاخوات الاعزاء وكل من يود المساعدة 
انا مهندس تصاميم وعملي تصاميم هندسية على برنامج inventor 2008 وقد درست هدا البرنامج في احدى الجامعات في السويد وعندي فيه من هده الجامعة اعلى الشهادات والحمد لله ولكني في حياتي كلها لم ادرس الاوتوكاد مع العلم انهم هنا في السويد اعطوني شهادة اني دارس ومكمل دراسة الاوتوكاد . باعتبار انني دارس الانفينتور وهو اكثر تصورا في التصاميم الهندسية والميكانيكة. ولكن في الحقيقة فاني لااقدر ان اصمم ابسط التصاميم على الاوتوكادز لدلك فان الدي اريده هو تصماميم ثلاثية الابعاد مع خطوات التصميم وهدا هو المهم حتى يمكنني ان اطبقها ولايهمني ان كانت في اللغة العربية او الانكليزية او السويدية .
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
swza55atthotmail.com​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يوليو 2008)

نتابعك ونثمن جهودك واعانك الله وتسلم لنا .

والتوفيق حليفك ان شاء الله .

تقبل تقديري واحترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## حسن نايل (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يونس فاخر (7 يوليو 2008)

الاخ ابو مخلص المحترم
وفقك الله ورعاك ... دروس مفيدة فعلا في الاوتوكاد ... ونتمنى من الباريء العزيز ان يجعل هذا العمل الكبير في ميزان حسناتك ، اعانك الله على هذا الجهد الرائع ... تقبل تحياتي ومروري


----------



## أبو مخلص (15 يوليو 2008)

:56::56::56:
السلا عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته .....
آسف لتأخري وإنما كان ذلك كما ذكرت لكم لانشغالي ببعض الأعمال ....
كما وعدتكم سوف أبدأ معكم بإذن الله تعالى بدروس الأوتوكاد الثلاثي الأبعاد وأقدم إليكم في المرفقات الدرس 18 وهو عبارة عن الدرس الأول من دروس الأوتوكاد الثلاثي الأبعاد ...

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام .....


----------



## الحارثي2 (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## أنلييزر (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أيها الأخ الكريم
وكان الله فى عونك
ولا تقلق بشأن كتاب شرح برنامج Proteus 7.2
جارى البحث عنه
:81::81::81::81::81:
​


----------



## الحارثي2 (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو مخلص (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

أقدم إليكم الدرس 19 وهوعبارة عن الدرس الثاني من دروس الأوتوكاد الثلاثي الأبعاد .

والله ولي التوفيق ....


----------



## a240s (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وحفظك من كل سوء
:56::56::56:
​


----------



## مهندسة توتا (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (19 يوليو 2008)

عند سؤال فى الاتوكاد واتمنى من الله ان اجد اجابتى عندكم

السؤال هو : هل يوجد أمر فى الاتوكاد يقوم بحساب طول مجموعة خطوط مرة واحدة اذا كانت هذة الخطوط مرسومة على نفس ال Layer وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (22 يوليو 2008)

اية يا جماعة محدش رد على سؤالى لية


----------



## hello77 (23 يوليو 2008)

مهندسة توتا 
السلام عليكم
يمكن استعمال الامر distance لحساب اي مسافة بين نقطتين. 
وهو موجود بقائمة Tools ثم Inquiry.
أمل اكون اجبت على سؤالك!


----------



## مهندسة توتا (23 يوليو 2008)

hello77 قال:


> مهندسة توتا
> السلام عليكم
> يمكن استعمال الامر distance لحساب اي مسافة بين نقطتين.
> وهو موجود بقائمة Tools ثم Inquiry.
> أمل اكون اجبت على سؤالك!


 
شكرا لردك عليا hello77 بس دة مش هو الا انا اقصدة انا هوضح سؤالى لو عندنا مثلا ثلاث خطوط طول الخط الاول 5 متر والتانى 7 متر والثالث8متر وهذة الخطوط جميعها مرسومة على نفس اللير فهل يمكن حساب الاطوال جميعا مرة واحدة.


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خييييييييييير على هذة الدرووس

ونسال الله العلي العظيم ان لا يحرمك الاجر


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (24 يوليو 2008)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر يا ابو مخلص ونتمنى من الله ان يمنحك مزيدا من علمه الواسع وارجو ان تواصل بقية الدروس وان لا تغيب عنا كثيرا ودمت فى صحة وعافية


----------



## yahya1975 (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## الجي تي (5 أغسطس 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## ابو خليل طه (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## مصطفى رفيق (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لا استطيع قول شيىء اكثر من هذا


----------



## أبو مخلص (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أعتذر أشد الاعتذار على هذا التأخير وأرجو منك أن تسامحوني وإنما كان ذلك بسبب ظروف العمل ...

( إن الله تعالى يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً ان يتقنه ) وأنا لقد بدأت بهذه الدروس وسوف أنهيها بإذن الله تعالى ولكن أرجو منكم أن تمهلوني بعض الوقت ...

أقدم إليكم الآن الدرس العشرون مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ....

أخوكم أبو مخلص


----------



## jwan (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً لك اخي أبو مخلص


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (18 أغسطس 2008)

بكل الصراحه مجهود تسلم عليه


----------



## محمود محرم (18 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الحبيب 
جزاكم الله خيرا
أنا حملت الملفات 
وإن شاء الله أستفيد منه
نفع الله بك


----------



## سباعي1 (18 أغسطس 2008)

اخي ابو مخلص جزاك الله كل خير عن هذه الخدمة التي لا ترجو منها سوى منفعة اخوتك
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقنا الله واياك لنفع الامة.


----------



## بنار اسيا (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووور على العناء والجهد المبدول حقيقة دروس كنت بحاجة اليها 
واحمد الله على مبادرتك القيمة :77::77::77:
جزال الله كل الخير


----------



## طارق محب (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس القيمة وجعل الله منفعتها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عطية (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا ألف خير
ولا تحرمنا أخى من جديدك
ولا تطيل علينا الغياب مرة أخرى ولو حتى بمشاركة بدون درس لنطمئن عليك
:20::75::20::75::20::75:
​


----------



## كاسرالهموم (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع الجميل الذي لا يقدر بثمن اخوي ابو مخلص


----------



## fadi kabes (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ابو مخلص النمر


----------



## AHMED MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــكرا*

الله يخليك لينا يا باشمهندس والله مش عارف احنا من غيرك كنا عملنا اية ياباشا


----------



## محمودكريم (24 أغسطس 2008)

انامتشكر جدااا


----------



## احمد سمير جاد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يدخلك بفسيح جناته انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## abotay (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## بنار اسيا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## soltan_ibr (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي المهندس ابو مخلص لك كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## mohamedfm (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شكأخي على هده الدروس ولكن لا أستطيع فتحها يظهر لي message error


----------



## م ايو وسام (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي المهندس ابو مخلص لك كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة و بارك الله فيك....


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود بديع ويسلمو الايادي


----------



## النجم مصر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور تسلم عيونى


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي و عيدكم مبارك وكل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## mohamedfm (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ أبو مخلص نشكرك جزيل الشكر على هده الدروس ونسأل الله عزوجل ان يجعلها لك صدقة جارية


----------



## zidanger (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم إخواني 
شكرا على هذا المجهود القيم 
جازاك الله خيرا*


----------



## فندقلي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
المهندس العراقي فندقلي


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم المهندس / ابو مخلص 
والله تعجز كلمات الشكر أن توفيك حقك ولكني ادعو الله لك اي ينفع بعلمك ويجزيك خير الجزاء وأن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه وننتظر منك المزيد 
تحياتي ..................................


----------



## عززز (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير أبا مخلص
وجعل ماقمت به في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم اجزي سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير ما جازيت نبي عن امته وجزاكم الله كل خير يا من لا تكتمون في العلم حديثا


----------



## hado (18 أكتوبر 2008)

thxxxx 4 u


----------



## سارة هندسة (21 أكتوبر 2008)

واللة مشكووووووووووور اخوية ان شاء اللة نستفاد من الدروس


----------



## الجافل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية هذا اللي كان ناقصني وكثر الله خير


----------



## الكبريتي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*إعتراف بالمجهود و تقدير للعمل*

الحمد لله الذي جعل فينا الكريم و المبدع : أبو مخلص, مهما شكرتك فلن أكفيك, أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و أن يكون كصدقة جارية ينتفع بها كل طالب للتعلم. أخوك الكبريتي.


----------



## abdo2015 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود ونرجو المذيد وكذللك البرنامج


----------



## م احمد خلف (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sam05 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

merci mec100%


----------



## (الطائر الحزين) (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر


----------



## Badridin (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## اناهيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الدروس


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أنس303 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لك جزيل الشكر على هده المجهودات
إن الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## abotay (4 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك ياأخي جزيل الشكر مع حبي لكم .


----------



## mhaddad (5 فبراير 2009)

تشكر كثيرا على هذه الدروس


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (5 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه على الدروس

مجهود محترم من شخص محترم ..

واصل بلا فواصل ..

تسلم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إلى فلسطين (5 فبراير 2009)

مجهود جبار جزاك الله عنا كل خير وكث الله من امثالك


----------



## samehmarzouk (5 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر علي المجهود 
وميرسي علي تعبك


----------



## syamand (5 فبراير 2009)

اخ مخلص مشكور على الجهد الجبار ... ليجزيك الله كل خير والى المزيد من المواضيع الشيقة اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد البرغوثي (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ......
أنا بدرس هندسة ميكانيك سنة ثانية ...
و الفصل هاد ان شاء الله راح أوخد مساق الأوتوكاد ...
نرجو المزيد ..

مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## وضاح الجبري (7 فبراير 2009)

بصراحه حصلت على ماكنت ابحث عليه لن استطيع اعطيك شي غير جزاك الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## s.f.m (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على المجهود الطيب ده وياريت لو توفر لينا البرنامج كمان (اتوكاد 2008)علشان مش عارفين نوصل ليه وشكرا


----------



## سيد طاهر (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## LTM (10 فبراير 2009)

*براك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
( إن الله تعالى يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً ان يتقنه ) ​ 
جزاك الله خير يا أخ​ 
أبو مخلص​ 
وبارك الله فيك​ 
مجهود رائع​ 
وإلى الامام دوما​


----------



## وضاح الجبري (10 فبراير 2009)

ياليت تخلص بقية الشرح وخاصه 3d


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (10 فبراير 2009)

تسلم يلغالي عن جد اني محتاجه سلامي الك انا مهندس من العراق سلامي يلغالي وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك وفقك الله ورحم الله والديك


----------



## Ibn Al 3awam (10 فبراير 2009)

Assalamo Alaykom


----------



## Ibn Al 3awam (10 فبراير 2009)

Assalam 3alaykom


----------



## Ibn Al 3awam (10 فبراير 2009)

ya shabab ana 3andi Autocad 2008
mais il est très lourde


----------



## LTM (11 فبراير 2009)

*AutoCAD 2007*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
بناء على طلب بعض الزملاء​ 
واستكمالا لمجهود الاخ​ 
أبو مخلص​ 
أقدم إليكم برنامج​ 
AutoCAD 2007​ 
البرنامج مقسم إلى 6 أجزاء كل منهم 100 MB والسادس 70 MB​ 
01
http://rapidshare.com/files/196308436/AutoCAD_2007-Source.part1.rar.html
02
http://rapidshare.com/files/196327819/AutoCAD_2007-Source.part2.rar
03
http://rapidshare.com/files/196346161/AutoCAD_2007-Source.part3.rar.html
04
http://rapidshare.com/files/196748837/AutoCAD_2007-Source.part4.rar.html
05
http://rapidshare.com/files/196770095/AutoCAD_2007-Source.part5.rar.html
06
http://rapidshare.com/files/196835751/AutoCAD_2007-Source.part6.rar.html​


----------



## casper_13_96 (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## وضاح الجبري (14 فبراير 2009)

يليت ماتنسي تكمل بقية الشرح


----------



## وضاح الجبري (21 فبراير 2009)

شرح الابعاد مش موجود


----------



## جواد عبد الناصر (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. قصي (22 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جدا ابو مخلص على هذه الدروس القيمة... بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. قصي (22 فبراير 2009)

تحياتي الك ابو مخلص والله يوفقك .بدي اعرف اسهل اصدار في الاوتوكاد 
:56::56:


----------



## ريان موسى (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
متى البقية ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو مخلص (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اعتذر اشد الاعتذار على هذا التأخير ولكن ضغط وظروف العمل
سوف اتابع معكم الدروس قريبا بإذن الله تعالى 
ادعو لي بالتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (22 فبراير 2009)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## sabaja (23 فبراير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي ابو مخلص
انا ادرس اوتوكاد وكنت ابحث عن هيك دروس واضحه تساعدني في عملية الشرح
فوجدت ضالتي هنا شكرا لك


----------



## م.اسامه الغزو (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررر
الف شكر إلك
والله يجزيك الخير
فعلاً إنه شغل متعوب علية

:16::16::16::16:


----------



## egyptian_engineer (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لابو مخلص على الدروس
وشكرا لltmعلى البرنامج
بس انا عايز اعرف لما انزل الاجزاء بتاعته اعمل ايه بعد كده
احرقها على اسطوانه بعد ما افكها ولا عباره عن البرنامج على طول؟؟؟

معلش هرزل شويه
فى فرق بين 2007 و 2008
ولا هى فروق بسيطه وتعدى؟؟؟؟

وشكرا على رحابه صدوركم


----------



## العقدة (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى مخلص على دروسك ربنا يخليك


----------



## وضاح الجبري (1 مارس 2009)

منتضر بقية الدروس
يابشمهندس


----------



## ميدو ابو يارة (1 مارس 2009)

اخى ابو مخلص جزاك الله خيرا عننا لما وجدناه من صعوبة قبل هذه الدروس الهامة والان فقد استوعبنا الموضوع جيدا وننتظر منك المزيد حول الرسومات الخاصة بقسم الميكانيكا وشكرا لك الف شكر رافعين لك القبعات لما بذلتة من اجلنا


----------



## magdi omran (2 مارس 2009)

كل الشكرلصديقنا ابو مخلص


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا..............................جزااك الله خيرا


----------



## عبوووددي (2 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك بالخير وأسأل الله لي ولك وللمشاركين الجنة


----------



## aasdd (4 مارس 2009)

الهي يوفقك ويجزيك عن كل حرف حسنة
بس اتمنى تكمل الدروس


----------



## نسيم الصبح (4 مارس 2009)

لك مني جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng ibrahim (8 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
( إن الله تعالى يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً ان يتقنه ) ​ 
جزاك الله خير يا أخ​ 
أبو مخلص​ 
وبارك الله فيك​ 
مجهود رائع​ 
وإلى الامام دوما​*​


----------



## محمدين علي (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## نسيم الصبح (9 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز أبو مخلص 
شكرا لك
وفقك الله
واذا ممكن المزيد من الدروس
ما بعد السادس


----------



## ahd (10 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

هل ب الامكان ارساله لي علع ال*****


----------



## ابو مصعب حسن (16 مارس 2009)

مجهود موفق بارك الله فيك 
و اتمنى ان تضع مثالا متكاملا اذا كان ليك الوقت الكافي كرسم مساقط لبناء او شقة سكنية او مشروع ما مع شرح لخطوات العمل 
مع انني اعرف ان في هذا الطلب ما فيه من الصعوبة و لكن مشروع الالف ميل يبدأ بخطوة و هكذا سيكون لديك تلاميذ محترفون ...
جزاك الله خبرا على كل ما قدمته


----------



## أمير المشاعر (18 مارس 2009)

مشكـــــــــــور اخوي يعطيك الف عافية اخوك الهاشمي


----------



## rahman66 (19 مارس 2009)

*عاشت ايدك والله مجهود رائع*

بطل والله بطل وعاشت ايدك ياورد........ والمزيد من المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## jareeh (19 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخ مخلص


----------



## ابو مصعب حسن (20 مارس 2009)

تامرالفهد قال:


> بدي برنامج اوتكاد الاصلي ....مش الدروس لو سمحت ....ظروري جدا جدا جدا ......ولك جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك و شكرا على الدروس
عندي سؤال اوتوكاد متعلق برسم الدائرة
و السؤال مرفق مع الرد 
ان كان عندك متسع من الوقت ارجو الاجابة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 مارس 2009)

الــــف شـــــــكـــــــــر اخى


----------



## الافريقي (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهاب محمو (28 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور كثير على هذه الدروس


----------



## تياه ولد أحمد (31 مارس 2009)

إليكم جزيل الشكر وتقبل وافر احترامي


----------



## saeif.h (1 أبريل 2009)

و الله يا ابو مخلص ما نعرف اشلون انشكرك 
تحياتنا و دعائنا لكل من يساهم في دعم المسيرة الهندسية العربية​


----------



## المنيرشويعي (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير 

ونتظر منك المزيد يا أبو مخلص


----------



## mahmoud wazery2 (16 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا
والف شكر لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## khaldoon kamal (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بك ونور طريقك وحفظك من كل مكروه


----------



## sooooma (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكور الاخ مخلص علي هذا الجهود المقدر


----------



## محمد ابونواف (28 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله عنا خيرا * شكررررررررررررررررا*

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا * شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 يونيو 2009)

صيادالكاد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الى كل الاخوان والاخوات الاعزاء وكل من يود المساعدة
> انا مهندس تصاميم وعملي تصاميم هندسية على برنامج inventor 2008 وقد درست هدا البرنامج في احدى الجامعات في السويد وعندي فيه من هده الجامعة اعلى الشهادات والحمد لله ولكني في حياتي كلها لم ادرس الاوتوكاد مع العلم انهم هنا في السويد اعطوني شهادة اني دارس ومكمل دراسة الاوتوكاد . باعتبار انني دارس الانفينتور وهو اكثر تصورا في التصاميم الهندسية والميكانيكة. ولكن في الحقيقة فاني لااقدر ان اصمم ابسط التصاميم على الاوتوكادز لدلك فان الدي اريده هو تصماميم ثلاثية الابعاد مع خطوات التصميم وهدا هو المهم حتى يمكنني ان اطبقها ولايهمني ان كانت في اللغة العربية او الانكليزية او السويدية .
> ولكم جزيل الشكر​


اخي الكريم ارجوم منك ان تعلمنا مما علمك الله وتزودنا بكل ماتعلمته عن هذا البرنامج inventor مع الشرح بالتفصيل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 يونيو 2009)

ابو مصعب حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك و شكرا على الدروس
> عندي سؤال اوتوكاد متعلق برسم الدائرة
> و السؤال مرفق مع الرد
> ان كان عندك متسع من الوقت ارجو الاجابة


اخي الكريم بسيطة ارسم الخطين ثم ارسم الدائرة مستقلة عن الخطين وبعد ذلك انقل الدائرة واجعلها تمس الخط رقم 1 الذي تريده واجعل اي نقطة من محيط هذه الدائرة يمر من طرف الخط رقم 2


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 يونيو 2009)

تامرالفهد قال:


> بدي برنامج اوتكاد الاصلي ....مش الدروس لو سمحت ....ظروري جدا جدا جدا ......ولك جزيل الشكر


اخي الكريم سوف اعطيك انشاء الله برنامج اوتوكاد اصلي 2007 بس انتظر علي شوي


----------



## ahmadfriehat (11 يونيو 2009)

على راسي يا كبير والله ما قصرت


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (29 يناير 2010)

تسلم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسامة اشرى (29 يناير 2010)

فعلا موضوع شيق ومجهود رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا لذلك تقبل منى كثيرا من الشكر على كثرة عطائك لهذا المنتدى وكثرة اهتمامك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (29 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير 
ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه مجهود رائع 
ودروس مفيده 
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء موسى سلطان (30 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ,والله أستفدت كثير بس لو تعطينا درس مفصل عن layers مكثور الخير أخ أبو مخلص.


----------



## سمو_المهندس (30 يناير 2010)

الله يوفقك ويرزقك


----------



## mohannadahs (31 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مختار النوبى (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 فبراير 2010)

جهد جبار
ألف شكر
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sbaheh_t (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي
بانتظار المزيد من كرمك


----------



## أحمد asr (3 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر ممكن الدرس الرابع


----------



## علي الـغـامدي (3 فبراير 2010)

لا يمكن تحميل المرفق


----------



## om ashraf (3 فبراير 2010)

تشكر اخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## mohammad said (10 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي أخ أبو مخلص. بدي أغلبك معي . بس بدي الدرس الثاني و الثالث 
و الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## ابو معاذ حسين (6 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله 

بارك الله فيك 

هل اجد دروس فيديو


----------



## المهند1985 (7 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد المسلمى (8 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## et-touhami (18 يونيو 2010)

Machaa Lah


----------



## محسن احمد فؤاد (19 يونيو 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedabdelraouf (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااا:75:


----------



## احمد هاش (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء شكرا لكم علي هذا الملتقى 
رجاء سهلوا عملية تحميل الكتب والمراجع من اجل الاستفاده 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلممن سئل من علم فكتمه اللجمه الله يوم القيامه بلجام من نار)


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لكم استاذنا الكريم 
عطاؤك مشكور جعل الله عملك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fathyayat (25 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس مواد 84 قال:


> وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك وفقك الله ورحم الله


والدينا اجمعين


----------



## مهندس عصبي (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed malik (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي .


----------



## bakker (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أبو مخلص
vidio pls


----------



## aziz-tadla (3 أكتوبر 2010)

merci


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## aziz-tadla (4 أكتوبر 2010)

merci


----------



## صقر العايد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## sacatora (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكررررررر


تسلم ايدك


----------



## safa aldin (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاحميدي (5 أكتوبر 2010)

لك مني الف تحية


----------



## Mr.Mansoor (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الجنه 
لقد استفدت من موضوعك المفيد


----------



## م محمد ابوالفتوح (30 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا مش عارف اوسل لحاجة مع الاسف


----------



## mediamisr (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TheScorbion (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

ولا عدمناك


----------



## abosaad (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*يعطيك العافيه عزيزي على المجهود الجميل*​


----------



## محمود محمد رضوان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## salwan (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــكــــرا لـــــــــــــــــــك اخـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى 
جزاك اللة خيرا 
اخيك احمد حسن محمد


----------



## وائل البحراوى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مبدع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا اخي ابو مخلص
 أخلصت فأبدعت 
و اسمح لي ان أدل الزملاء على دروس مماثلة أبدعها زميل مخلص هو المهندس سيد حلاوة -قسم التبريد و التكييف لكي تعم الفائدة 
اعتز بكما و أقدر اخلاصكم و ابداعاتكم 
لا حرمنا الله من عطاياكم 
رزقكم الله حسنات الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## مصطفى المهند (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fox5 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك على المساعده وجزال الله كل الخير


----------



## سحر الميكانيك (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elfanan_tarek (8 ديسمبر 2010)

_ربنا يوفقك وتزيدنا من علمك_


----------



## elfanan_tarek (8 ديسمبر 2010)

_علم الانسان ينفذ وعلم الله لاينفذ زادك الله من علمه لتنفع به الناس من كل قلبي بالتوفيق والنجاح_


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أم المجتبى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع


----------



## zaidthabit (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو دعاء جمال (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمة جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أكا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر و استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي ابو مخلص





أين باقي الدروس أصلح الله أمرك كله؟
:80::80::80:
:67:
:70:
أبدا ما انتظرت هذا منك
عجل بها اصلحك الله
​


----------



## محمودجمعة الكردي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك ياابا مخلص
وجعلك من المخلصين في دينك ودنياك ,,.


----------



## ch.eng3 (16 يناير 2011)

الف شكر الك اخي ابو مخلص


----------



## ch.eng3 (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود اخي ابو مخلص الغالي


----------



## engineer sameer (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا هذا مجهود مبارك منك
وفقك الله دائما لفعل الخير


----------



## salmak (17 يناير 2011)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال واتمنى ان نحصل على تعليم برنامج water cad < suer cad


----------



## aboalabd (18 يناير 2011)

عاشت ايدك ياأخي وجزاك الله الف خير وباركك الله واتمنا لك النجاح في الاعمال


----------



## Hussam Alkhair (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور باشمهندس لك جزيل الشكر على هذه الدروس


----------



## قاسم جولاق (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هالدروس والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابوذياد (23 يناير 2011)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمه:30::30::30::15:


----------



## engineer sameer (25 يناير 2011)

اين جديدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng*ahmed (25 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على هاي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## yousefegyp (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saad437 (26 يناير 2011)

مشكوراً كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير


----------



## حمزة بحسون (4 فبراير 2011)

انا اشكر شكر جزيل الاخ ابو مخلص على هذا المجهود والمتابعة الذي اتحفنا به وادعو لكم اخي بالتوفيق ولا تبخل علينا بالمزيد وشكرا


----------



## محمد عطية البربرى (29 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى ان تكملة بتنزيل رابط البرنامج لاتوكاد 2004


----------



## alnahwi-22 (1 مايو 2011)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (29 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
جهد رائع و نتمني ان تتكرم وتعاود تحديثه مع اوتوكاد 2010 او 2012
بارك الله فيكم وفيما رزقكم من علم ومال وولد و أهل و أصدقاء


----------



## laith nofal (29 يناير 2012)

*مشكور على الدروس والله يعطيك الف عافية*


----------



## ahmedkhl (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لكم و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين على عيد (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## aminefm (1 فبراير 2012)

thanx


----------



## مهندس كتر (15 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك اولا على اختصار وقت من حياتي بدروسك واشكرك على تعليمنا واشكرك على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alwrdawy (23 فبراير 2012)

*كيف يتم قرائة النصوص العربية اتوكاد 2012*

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي على مجهودك الرائع 
لكن عندي سؤال حول كيفية جعل اتوكاد 2012 يقرا النصوص العربية فكما تعلم بعض الخرائط تاتي باللغة العربية وتظهر باشارات غير مفهومه 
اتمنى الاجابة السريعة 

وشكرا لك


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (23 فبراير 2012)

ربي يزيدك علم على علمك​


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (23 فبراير 2012)

ربي يحفظك ويبارك في علمك


----------



## deyaaj (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررر


----------

